# Il y a un dieu sur macG !



## poildep (18 Septembre 2004)

Bassman est entré à l'Olympe de macgeneration. je crois que ça vaut la peine d'être signalé :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macelene (18 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bassman est entré à l'Olympe de macgeneration. je crois que ça vaut la peine d'être signalé :love: :love: :love:




eh ben       on s'incline


----------



## iTof (18 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bassman est entré à l'Olympe de macgeneration. je crois que ça vaut la peine d'être signalé :love: :love: :love:



Bwana     

on attend les réactions...


----------



## poildep (18 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> eh ben     on s'incline


 :mouais: :rose: 

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bassman est entré à l'Olympe de macgeneration. je crois que ça vaut la peine d'être signalé :love: :love: :love:



Dites donc, jeune homme, je me permets de vous rappeler qu'il y a d'autres moyens que les petits points verts...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dites donc, jeune homme, je me permets de vous rappeler qu'il y a d'autres moyens que les petits points verts...



Conclusion, il va se sentir moins seul là-haut


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Conclusion, il va se sentir moins seul là-haut



À voir... Car, en ce qui me concerne, je vais passer la journée dans un petit coin de montagne que Paul et Silvia connaissent et où, sous le ciel impeccablement bleu d'aujourd'hui, j'espère bien dégoter quelques champignons.  
Bonne journée à toutes et à tous. Je vous bénisse.  :love:


----------



## poildep (18 Septembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dites donc, jeune homme, je me permets de vous rappeler qu'il y a d'autres moyens que les petits points verts...


mais le "mystérieux" feelgood ne semble pas de cet avis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Septembre 2004)

Ah  depuis que les p'tits gars de la M4K sont montés ...  :casse:


----------



## tomtom (18 Septembre 2004)

Bande d'hérétiques  

Il n'existe qu'un seul Dieu  






Repentez-vous

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2004)

C'est quand même mieux que les logos que tu produit. ça me rassure, là oui on s'incline  

M'enfin bon, les goûts et les couleurs...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2004)

Ah l'olympe, un rêve inaccessible


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Septembre 2004)

Félicitations Bass 

Reviens quand même temps en temps dire bonjours


----------



## Bassman (18 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bassman est entré à l'Olympe de macgeneration. je crois que ça vaut la peine d'être signalé :love: :love: :love:




Merci Poildep et merci a tous  (sauf Doc qui est jaloux  )

Il sera désormais d'usage de me baiser les pieds et de me faire régulièrement offrande de coups de boules que dans ma grande mansuétude je rendrais tel une benediction  


Gaffe au Doc, il se prend pour dieu, mais satan l'habite


----------



## macinside (18 Septembre 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Bande d'hérétiques
> 
> Il n'existe qu'un seul Dieu
> 
> ...



et moi alors ?    :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et moi alors ?    :rateau:



Tu es déjà le Prince héritier, ça ne te suffit pas ?


----------



## Blytz (18 Septembre 2004)

Apres le roi de la cave qui vient d'en haut, le dieu du Bar qui vient de la ave.. on aura tout vu 


(felicitations a ce qui auront compris mon message :mouais: )


----------



## Joel-Jr (18 Septembre 2004)

A ça y est on changé ? Amok n'est plus Dieu ? son temple est détruit ? sa stature divine est tombée ?

Tiens on as bien fait de lui élever des statues en cyporex


----------



## guytantakul (18 Septembre 2004)

Faut pas s'amoquer...


----------



## guytantakul (18 Septembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Apres le roi de la cave qui vient d'en haut, le dieu du Bar qui vient de la ave.. on aura tout vu
> (felicitations a ce qui auront compris mon message :mouais: )



C'est pourtant fort clair 
(on ne peut plus clair)


----------



## Joel-Jr (18 Septembre 2004)

Oui mais là ça commence à faire trop d'aller retours dans les escaliers...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est pourtant fort clair
> (on ne peut plus clair)



Ouf, il me semblait bien avoir compris la même chose... :mouais: Mais c'était prévu ce changement de pouvoir temporaire


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2004)

Joel-Jr a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais là ça commence à faire trop d'aller retours dans les escaliers...



Oui et puis mine de rien ça pèse les statues !


----------



## guytantakul (18 Septembre 2004)

Joel-Jr a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais là ça commence à faire trop d'aller retours dans les escaliers...



Bof, on a un monte-charge qui surgit au beau milieu des threads, avec une porte double battant qui fait office de plancher à l'arrêt


----------



## Joel-Jr (18 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui et puis mine de rien ça pèse les statues !


 non le cyporex c'est très léger... mais très friable. 

Apparement à force de vouloir les cirer et les polir, on a fiis par en effacer les traits 

La prochaine fois on se contenteras de banal coups de marqueurs sur un tableau blanc, pour représenter notre dieu


----------



## Joel-Jr (18 Septembre 2004)

Nan le vrai sujet interessant c'est de savoir combien de temps on vas le conserver le nouveau dieu.

et qui vas le remplacer. 

Faut étblir une lsite parceque vus au rythme auquel on les consomme, faut faire des provisions


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2004)

Joel-Jr a dit:
			
		

> non le cyporex c'est très léger... mais très friable.
> Apparement à force de vouloir les cirer et les polir, on a fiis par en effacer les traits



On en avait trop en stock pour les maquettes alors....  N'empêche qu'il y a de l'encombrement quand même !


----------



## Joel-Jr (18 Septembre 2004)

En tout cas la reine, elle change pas... c'est toujours DocEvil


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2004)

Joel-Jr a dit:
			
		

> Nan le vrai sujet interessant c'est de savoir combien de temps on vas le conserver le nouveau dieu.
> 
> et qui vas le remplacer.
> 
> Faut étblir une lsite parceque vus au rythme auquel on les consomme, faut faire des provisions



Très juste ça. Que ceux qui veulent être dieu d'en haut ou de la cave lèvent le doigt ? :mouais:


----------



## Joel-Jr (18 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Très juste ça. Que ceux qui veulent être dieu d'en haut ou de la cave lèvent le doigt ? :mouais:


 Surtout n'oubliez pas que vous aurez le droit de vous faire *la reine  *


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2004)

Joel-Jr a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas la reine, elle change pas... c'est toujours DocEvil



Il faut dire que le port de l'isight lui sied à merveille !


----------



## Joel-Jr (18 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Très juste ça. Que ceux qui veulent être dieu d'en haut ou de la cave lèvent le doigt ? :mouais:



_pour prendre la température de la reine ?_  :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2004)

Joel-Jr a dit:
			
		

> _pour prendre la température de la reine ?_  :rose:



Mais que nous dites-vous là ?   Serait-elle souffrante ?


----------



## Joel-Jr (18 Septembre 2004)

non, depuis qu'elle utilise sa iSight avec une lampe flash, elle se prends pour une luciole


----------



## guytantakul (18 Septembre 2004)

Attendez, il y a ici moult gladiateurs prêts à entrer dans la reine


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2004)

Joel-Jr a dit:
			
		

> non, depuis qu'elle utilise sa iSight avec une lampe flash, elle se prends pour une luciole



Ça endort bien les tout petits il paraît, parce que la luciole éclaire dans le noir d'où son statut de reine des lumières


----------



## Joel-Jr (18 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça endort bien les tout petits il paraît, parce que la luciole éclaire dans le noir d'où son statut de reine des lumières


 Oui mais uniquement chez les riches dans les demeures avec des hauts plafonds... c'est une luciole format zeppelin quand même


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Septembre 2004)

Ni dieu Ni maître 


ni ni ni ni ni


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (18 Septembre 2004)

Amen bassou


----------



## Joel-Jr (18 Septembre 2004)

Enfin bref, si dieu Bassou fait des petits avec reine DocEvil, j'espere qu'ils vont nous en garder qquns pour qu'on puisse faire des experiences dessus les premiers bébés lucioles à fourrure angora qui sentent le St Nectaire


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2004)

Joel-Jr a dit:
			
		

> Enfin bref, si dieu Bassou fait des petits avec reine DocEvil, j'espere qu'ils vont nous en garder qquns pour qu'on puisse faire des experiences dessus les premiers bébés lucioles à fourrure angora



Ça va faire de jolies ombres chinoises sur les murs tout ces poils


----------



## Joel-Jr (18 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça va faire de jolies ombres chinoises sur les murs tout ces poils


 oui et il nous manquait quelque chose pour faire peur a Macinside, même en plein jour


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2004)

Joel-Jr a dit:
			
		

> oui et il nous manquait quelque chose pour faire peur a Macinside, même en plein jour



Il faut dire qu'il aime le noir même en plein jour ses vidéos en témoignent, filmées dans une ambiance entre caverne et taverne


----------



## Joel-Jr (18 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut dire qu'il aime le noir même en plein jour ses vidéos en témoignent  Ambiance entre caverne et taverne


 nana mais mackie c'est en fait une marionnette


----------



## guytantakul (18 Septembre 2004)

Il est même pas marié, et honnête sur ebay ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2004)

Joel-Jr a dit:
			
		

> nana mais mackie c'est en fait une marionnette



Qui tire la ficelle ? :mouais:


----------



## Joel-Jr (18 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Il est même pas marié, et honnête sur ebay ?


 C'est un v½ux pieu avec lequele il essaye de s'auto-convaincre


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2004)

Joel-Jr a dit:
			
		

> C'est un v½ux pieu avec lequele il essaye de s'auto-convaincre



(mode recherche du fromage après la poire et avant le pousse-café on) La moindre des choses, c'est au moins de croire en ses propres mensonges...  Ainsi on est persuadé qu'au moins quelqu'un les croira et puis une fois qu'on est convaincu soi-même, on est plus convainquant, non ? (mode recherche du fromage après la poire et avant le pousse-café off) Je vais demander l'avis d'un spécialiste du poker menteur....


----------



## Bassman (18 Septembre 2004)

Ce qui devait arriver, est arrivé....

 Z'auriez vraiment pas du...


PS : Ca fait du bien de derrouiller ce bon imovie


----------



## guytantakul (18 Septembre 2004)

Comment ça tant pis pour vous ?
On en aura pas, c'est ça ?


----------



## anntraxh (18 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui devait arriver, est arrivé....
> 
> Z'auriez vraiment pas du...
> 
> ...



ouaisss , j'ai changé  ma signature pour toi, Bassou !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Septembre 2004)

Bon ! vous aurez tous compris ! ... plus besoin de le bouler puisqu'il y est déjà !!!!  
Par contre y'en a qui n'y sont pas encore ...  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:    :rose:  :rose: 

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Blytz (19 Septembre 2004)

Alcool, sexe, drogue.. jolie programme... ou est ce que l on signe??


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Septembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Alcool, sexe, drogue.. jolie programme... ou est ce que l on signe??



Sur les invitations de l'AEC 2005


----------



## Bassman (19 Septembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Alcool, sexe, drogue.. jolie programme... ou est ce que l on signe??


 Boule moi et t'auras le coupon de participation  


PS : Zebig, j'ai pas fini encore, il me reste 1 etape


----------



## supermoquette (19 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> PS : Zebig, j'ai pas fini encore, il me reste 1 etape


L'âge adulte ?


----------



## Bassman (19 Septembre 2004)

il est fort ce suisse


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> il est fort ce suisse



Elles sentent fort ces cuisses  :rose:


----------



## Grug (19 Septembre 2004)

très juste, comme toujours zebig


----------



## Bassman (19 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> très juste, comme toujours zebig



Zebig sent fort


----------



## Grug (19 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Zebig sent fort


 peut etre, tu sais l'odorat chez les poissons 

en tous cas zebig *tout comme moi* merite des coudbouls


----------



## nato kino (20 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> en tous cas zebig *tout comme moi* merite des coudbouls



Sinon plus.


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Sinon plus.


 oui, plus.
neanmoins, il ne faut  pas oublier les poissons


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2004)

God save the Queen
the fascist regime,
they made you a moron
a potential H-bomb.

God save the Queen
she ain't no human being.
There is no future
in England's dreaming

Don't be told what you want
Don't be told what you need.
There's no future
there's no future
there's no future for you

God save the Queen
we mean it man
we love our queen
God saves

God save the Queen
'cos tourists are money
and our figurehead
is not what she seems

Oh God save history
God save your mad parade
Oh Lord God have mercy
all crimes are paid.

When there's no future
how can there be sin
we're the flowers
in the dustbin
we're the poison
in your human machine
we're the future
you're future

God save the Queen
we mean it man
we love our queen
God saves


God save the Queen
we mean it man
there is no future
in England's dreaming

No future
no future for you
no fufure for me


----------



## nato kino (20 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oui, plus.
> neanmoins, il ne faut  pas oublier les poissons



:mouais:


----------



## poildep (29 Septembre 2004)

Mais ce dieu là n'a pas le droit d'entrer au Cab en chlapettes !


----------



## Grug (29 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Mais ce dieu là n'a pas le droit d'entrer au Cab en chlapettes !


 ah ben non, y'a des regles quand même


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2004)

ca colle quand meme moins bien ca tronche sur la statue


----------



## nato kino (29 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ca colle quand meme moins bien ca tronche sur la statue



Oui, tu as raison, il porte très mal la jupe, elle est beaucoup trop longue pour lui !!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Mais ce dieu là n'a pas le droit d'entrer au Cab en chlapettes !



Je le vois bien à la porte du Cab comme ça... comme videur...


----------

